# Need Advice on Boots



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nofxn said:


> So I bought boots from Ski Barn the Burton Raptors and I was fitted for them in the store. Girl gave me a size 9 said that was what I measured for and I mentioned it was a bit tight. She said the shoes will pack out. Anyways, I snowboarded with them the other day and my feet literally felt like they were dying. I had them on for 10 minutes and I had to take them off and rent a pair.
> 
> Although, I technically used them any chance I can return them for a size 10? Or will they really pack out...she also put something at the heel to try to give me more room.
> 
> If anything I might go to a different ski barn and try to return them. Then go to another ski barn and get another pair.


How tight did you tie them? My boots kill if I crank them tight, but if I leave them loose they're fine. I've been on them about 6 days so far and they're getting much better.

Most people wear boots that are too big...


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

they do pack out which is why you usually size your boot down at least .5. having a boot too big is worse; i know from personal experience.

if they hurt you can get them heat molded.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nofxn said:


> ...she also put something at the heel to try to give me more room.


Didn't see this originally. These are probably the J-Bars. Yellow foam boomerangs with velcro on one side. You put them in to tighten up around your heel and lock it into place. If your boots are tight they should be out for now. Pull your liners and make sure there's no yellow foam in the heel area.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

They would not have given him a J-bar to give him more room, those are used to counter heel lift. They most likely used a heel wedge. Best advice I can offer, try on a few different pairs of boots in a couple different sizes and see what you like best and go with that, don't buy what they tell you too if it doesn't feel right. Poorly fitted boots can really make for a horrible day of riding.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

nofxn said:


> So I bought boots from Ski Barn the Burton Raptors and I was fitted for them in the store. Girl gave me a size 9 said that was what I measured for and I mentioned it was a bit tight. She said the shoes will pack out. Anyways, I snowboarded with them the other day and my feet literally felt like they were dying. I had them on for 10 minutes and I had to take them off and rent a pair.
> 
> Although, I technically used them any chance I can return them for a size 10? Or will they really pack out...she also put something at the heel to try to give me more room.


Can you elaborate on the discomfort? Were your toes getting curled up?Specific pressure point on your foot? If it is a general "tightness" I think the boots will pack out - can you wear the boot comfortably (minus some tightness) in the house for an hour or so?


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Updating this thread:

The boots are great but the size was never right for me. I bought new burton raptors from this years model. 9.5 feels a million times better for me and my toes aren't curled up like a fist. I don't know how I survived last season.


----------



## bpowder (Nov 5, 2012)

hi, for what kind of riding do you use those raptors? i was thinking about buying them but dont know if they are good for fr/fs and park

pretty hard to find opinions about new model, hope you can write something about them, cheers


----------

